# Florida Arby's restaurant employee refused to serve Police Officer



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Florida Police Issue Press Release Because an Officer Was Refused Service at Arby's

The Female Sergeant claims that an Arby's Restaurant Employee in Florida refused to serve her food because she was a Police Officer. The employee, a "teen" claimed it was just a joke. The officer also felt that there was a possibility of her food being tainted.

People, we got some craziness going on here. I have no doubt that the potential for receiving tainted food by the followers o Black Lives Matter is a possibility for Law Enforcement Officers.

Be careful.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Another unemployed teenager was just created.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Boogers in the food >>> bullets in the fanny. America! What a country!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another evolving Darwin award canidate.

What kind of a "family" did it grow up in?

Or was it a typical ghetto rat, devoid of family/ social values?

I cannot beleive the low life that has infected this great country.

It appears LBJ gave it the fatal injection.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Apperantly, the manager apologized and offered the office free food, the officer declined.
Do not blame the officer, I would not eat there either--


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Little bast^&%. It would be just deserts for this idiot to call 911 for a cop and be put on hold. " Your call is important to us. You are number 89 with a wait time of an hour. Calls will be answered in the order in which they are received."


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Perhaps he/she/it could be imprisoned by a federal judge until they are willing to forego their religious convictions regarding consumption of a non-kosher meal by a local official.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

So Arby's fired the manager and indefinitely suspended the thug. I expect he will be gone sooner than later.

1895gunner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Florida Police Issue Press Release Because an Officer Was Refused Service at Arby's
> 
> The Female Sergeant claims that an Arby's Restaurant Employee in Florida refused to serve her food because she was a Police Officer. The employee, a "teen" claimed it was just a joke. The officer also felt that there was a possibility of her food being tainted.
> 
> ...


Slippy, quit tinkering with your control panel. Turn your PM back on. It's time for Uncle Denton to yell at you, again.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh Oh, Slippy what did you do this time? 

P.S. Please send me a message telling me how to turn of my PMs so I can't be yelled at it I am in the mood to misbehave.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Oh Oh, Slippy what did you do this time?
> 
> P.S. Please send me a message telling me how to turn of my PMs so I can't be yelled at it I am in the mood to misbehave.


What did he do _this time_?

See there? It is simply expected that Slippy is Dennis the Menace, isn't it?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will vouch for Slippy! He was no place near it when it was broke.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a place in Oregon that refuses to serve police, even refuses entry to the premis. No law about discriminating due to occupation so the owner is good to go. 

This Arby's individual was an employee and was fired along with the manager for failing to have common sense. If you don't want to serve cops open your own business and you can be as dumb as you want.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> There is a place in Oregon that refuses to serve police, even refuses entry to the premis. No law about discriminating due to occupation so the owner is good to go.
> 
> This Arby's individual was an employee and was fired along with the manager for failing to have common sense. If you don't want to serve cops open your own business and you can be as dumb as you want.


I think that is fine! This business in Oregon can refuse entry to Police all they want! BUT when they are robbed, and call 911 they should be told "Sorry, we aren't welcome there, best of luck asshole".


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Slippy, quit tinkering with your control panel. Turn your PM back on. It's time for Uncle Denton to yell at you, again.


Actually, Denton I thought you were joking. Since when can a member block a mod from PMs or messages?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Auntie,
I was concerned that Mish had influenced you and you were due for some discipline. (I was actually looking forward to it)


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> I think that is fine! This business in Oregon can refuse entry to Police all they want! BUT when they are robbed, and call 911 they should be told "Sorry, we aren't welcome there, best of luck asshole".


Yeah unfortunately, you know that won't be the case. Since they pay taxes they will claim the right to services paid for by taxes. The police are a public service so they will go and take a report then file it.

It would be nice if people could opt out of paying for public services they don't need or want, but you cannot even get out of paying health care these days.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Actually, Denton I thought you were joking. Since when can a member block a mod from PMs or messages?


Auntie, you can block PM's and make yourself invisible to others so no one sees you are logged on. I suspect Slippy has this feature turned on because I never see him logged on. He lurks quietly in the shadows!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Yeah unfortunately, you know that won't be the case. Since they pay taxes they will claim the right to services paid for by taxes. The police are a public service so they will go and take a report then file it.
> 
> It would be nice if people could opt out of paying for public services they don't need or want, but you cannot even get out of paying health care these days.


But there can be delays enroute, like stopping at DD for coffee and, not hearing the dispatcher make the call.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Update: cops called to the Arby's restaurant when picketers protest the treatment of the officer. Hilarious outcome.
Anti-Cop Arby's Calls Police Over Protesters ? Didn't Expect Officers' Response


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Auntie,
> I was concerned that Mish had influenced you and you were due for some discipline. (I was actually looking forward to it)


That will never happen. I outgrew parties, drinking and clubs when I was in my late teens.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

At my local McDonald's the manager would call me dirty under her breath every visit. So I stopped visiting and put it on yelp. Then I put a link of it getting shut down by the health department but yelp took it down because it violated bla bla bla.


----------

